# USB interface cables any good?



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

Would a simple USB interface cable like Alesis MicLink XLR to USB Audio Interface Cable, work with a mic like the Dayton EMM-6? Or do these cable lack the dynamic range for measuring below 20hz?


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

The Miclink is only for a dynamic mic, not a condenser like the Dayton which also needs a bias voltage.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

In addition, an analog line in and line out connection is needed for a sound card calibration.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

Got it. So I need something like a PreSonus Firebox, or some other audio interface between the EMM-6 and computer


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I think I've heard bad things about that one. Best to Google for some user reviews before you take the plungs. This post tells what to look for in a review.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

I found this guy for under 100 bucks in Canada and it got good reviews on my google searches. I just want to double check this is what I need.








Lexicon ALPHA USB Audio/MIDI Interface 

Alpha Studio is a bus-powered 2x2x2 USB I/O mixer packaged as a complete recording solution with Cubase LE recording software and Lexicon's Pantheon VST Reverb plug-in. The Alpha Studio features one XLR microphone input, two TRS line inputs and two TRS & RCA line outs. Alpha's front panel features an ultra high-z 1/4" instrument input for direct to computer recording and a 1/8" high powered headphone output for use with professional or consumer headphones.

24-bit/48kHz Audio Recording
Conveniently powered directly from the USB bus, the Alpha Studio can stream two channels of 44.1 or 48 kHz audio at either 16- or 24-bit resolution to Mac or PC computers. Users can record two tracks at once from two input sources. The microphone and line inputs have individual level controls and peak meters which are summed at the analog-to-digital bus. Mono/stereo monitoring is provided, as well as Zero-latency Direct/Playback Monitoring, allowing for delay-free overdubs. As with all recording solutions from Lexicon Pro, the Alpha Studio hardware can be used with almost any recording software the user prefers.

Cubase LE and Lexicon Pantheon Reverb
From the first idea to complete compositions, Cubase is the virtual studio for all musicians and producers looking for a creative way to realize their projects. Cubase LE integrates seamlessly with the Alpha I/O Mixer to achieve an easy-to-use, 48-track complete recording solution that includes all of the modules that you need to track, edit and mix your masterpiece.

To give your recordings that legendary "Lexicon Sound," the Alpha includes the Lexicon Pantheon VST Reverb plug-in. The Lexicon name is synonymous with "the world's best reverb." Pantheon continues this legacy and delivers that "Lexicon Sound" used on most of today's recorded music and movies.

Lexicon Alpha Features:
USB bus-powered audio interface
16-, 24-bit/44.1-48kHz resolution for Mac and PC
Zero-latency Direct/Playback Monitoring
individual level controls and peak meters for mic/line inputs
Mono/stereo monitoring 
1 x XLR microphone input
2 x TRS line inputs 
2 x TRS & RCA line outs. 
Ultra high-z 1/4" instrument input for direct to computer recording 1/8" high powered headphone output
Cubase LE 48-track recording software
Lexicon Pantheon VST reverb plug-in


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Still not seeing any bias voltage/phantom power available from it.

Checked website: Phantom Power No

Something like a Xenyx 802 would work for a preamp to provide phantom. Not sure of a cheaper source for it or a USB S/C to recommend.


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, sometimes I'm a little slow, but I learn eventually. I think this one's got it.








M Audio Fast Track MKII USB Recording Audio Interface and Music Production System includes Pro Tools M-Powered Essential Software

Turn your computer into a powerful music production studio with the M-Audio Fast Track MKII USB audio interface. Featuring a simple plug-and-play USB connection, Fast Track MKII is an easy way to record guitar, vocals, and more with your PC or Mac. Simply plug in your instruments and you're ready to rock. Fast Track even offers phantom power so you can use professional-quality studio condenser microphones like the M-Audio Nova. Fast Track recording interface is compatible with most popular music recording applications from GarageBand to studio-standard Pro Tools M-Powered (8 and higher), and includes Pro Tools M-Powered Essential easy-to-use recording and effects software so you can start making music immediately. Now the world of Pro Tools is more accessible than ever.

M-Audio Fast Track MKII USB Audio Interface Features:

* Includes Pro Tools M-Powered Essential software: studio-standard recording, editing, and mixing features; powerful effects like reverb, delay and more; and Structure Essential virtual instrument
* 2-input, 2-output audio interface
* Compatible with most popular music recording software including Pro Tools M-Powered 8 (Fast Track is compatible with Pro Tools M-Powered 8 and higher) and GarageBand
* 24-bit/48kHz professional sound quality plug-and-play USB connection (USB 2.0 compatible)
* XLR microphone input with gain control and 48V phantom power 1/4\" instrument input with gain control
* 1/4\" stereo headphone output
* RCA stereo speaker outputs
* Output level knob for adjusting volume of headphones and speaker outputs
* Direct monitoring button
* Powered by USB GÇöno power adapter required
* Comprehensive loop library perfect for quickly constructing song ideas

Includes:
* Fast Track audio interface
* Printed quick start guide
* M-Audio Fast Track CD
* (contains drivers and documentation)
* Bundled software disc
* USB cable

M-Audio Fast Track MKII USB Audio Interface Specifications:

* Dimensions: 5.9\"W x 4.2\"D x 2.0\"H (15.cm x 10.6cm x 5.1cm)
* Weight: .1lb./.3kg

Minimum System Requirements
* PC Hardware
* Windows XP (SP3, Home and Professional Edition only) or Vista 32/64
* Pentium 4 - 2.0GHz
* 1GB RAM
* 1 native USB port

Mac Hardware
* OS X 10.4.11
* G4 processor (G4 cards not supported)
* 1GB RAM
* 1 native USB port

Pro Tools M-Powered Essential Software:
* 1.8GHz multicore processor (Intel or AMD)
* 5400RPM drive DVD-ROM drive
* 4GB hard drive space (additional space required for loop content)
* Mac users require OS X 10.5.5 or greater

Note: M-Audio suggests you also check the minimum system requirements for your software, as they may be greater than those listed above.

Driver Compatibility
* ASIO 2
* WDM
* Mac OS X Core Audio


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

corock said:


> Okay, sometimes I'm a little slow, but I learn eventually. I think this one's got it.


 Yes it does - looks like you've found your interface. Not a bad price either...

A Zenyx 502 / UCA202 combination would be a good bit cheaper, though. Still, a USB interface is attractive because there's less cabling and connections. That's why I went with one...

Regards,
Wayne


----------

